# Alcohol Works



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm interested in what people's thoughts are on alcohol's affect on DP. From my experience it is the only substance that allows me to express emotion and keep a steady thought pattern. I feel alive when i am wasted. I am not an alcoholic but a few times a month i like to take a journey into the land of the living using alcohol to level with the 'normals'. This is certainly not my only venue of treatment, i am also working on the medicine, vitamins, and diet elements of the package. If you have any opinions or experiences on the relationship between alcohol and DP in general please share.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Most people say it's "bad" for DP.

I agree that, in the morning after, it can make symptoms worse. But I've found that _indirectly_ it can actually help your DP. The reason is that it helps you to focus on different things, loosens your inhibitions etc., helps you socialize, stuff like that - all of which are good for recovery.

Just make sure you don't drink _too_ much.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm with you Jao. You described what alcohol does for me perfectly. The only problem is my DP is usually a lot worse than it is normally the day after drinking.

I take the alcohol induced journey into the land of living about once a week. I'm wondering if this will have any long term negative effects on my brain. But right now I'm continuing my drinking for the short-term happiness I get when I'm drunk.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

a risky business indeed.Obsessives by our nature think we can 'enjoy'a drink or 2 to get out of our heads for a while.and to some extent,we forget about tomorrow and next week.Snap goes the trap.It makes perfect sence at the time to carry on and have another etc until we have cornered ourselves into a problem.My personal advice is to run a mile from any alcohol based answers.It would have saved me additional anguish had I been honest with myself and learn to accept life without it.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally I dont undesrtand what is up with my body's chemistry.

I drank one beer last night in 10-15mins tops right and all of a sudden I felt completely mashed. Isnt it odd that I take one drink and I am smashed? I felt like tottaly dazed, I felt my motor skills were horrible, typing was hard for about 30 mins and I came down from that and I was feeling really good.

What I dont understand is why after one drink am I tottally out there? Like I have had a drink or two a night before and I just feel chilled out. Its like on some days it affects me more a lot more and its really odd.

Can alcohol make you feel more foggy more spaced out the for the next few days? I cant tell if its alcohol or if its just me going through a cycle.

I usally go through a cycle where I am ok for two days next two days are hard and depressing. It almost sounds like bipolar but I am not UP UP when im good im fair, but when I'm down I'm down. Honestly some days are good for me other days are bad which makes me think maybe I am semi bipolar?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes... alcohol makes you foggy and spaced out for a few days.

When you have two drinks and feel fine and then another day have a drink and feel wasted... is it the same kind of drink? Are you in the same environment? I took a psychology class and it basically said if you drink or do any drug in an unfamiliar place you get more fucked up. No kidding. I'd quote it, but I don't feel like digging for the text book right now. Maybe tomorrow. So is it possible you had several drinks in a familiar place and then the one drink in an unfamiliar place? Or maybe the one drink is something you don't normally drink?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

it was the same kinda beer same amount just one, that night I was feeling more dp'ed than usaual but this beer seriously took me on a ride, maybe i had nothing in my stomach, I dont know but 1 drink shouldnt affect a person that much should it?


----------

